# Deepurple update.



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Had quite a bit og contact with Guy these last few weeks, I bought him a bed last week and Diggy got him some bedding, he was over the moon, really thought he was on the up.

Anway the bastard council have now served an eviction notice on him for being £140 behind on his fu*king rent ! He is adamant there is an agenda as the cow in the council informed him he didnt need a bungalow as he wasnt " disabled "

They are evicting him because his benfits werent sorted out quickly enough (they are now BTW ) and he has therefore rendered himself homeless.

I have offered to pay the arrears, he wont let me. I am lost to what to do now TBH.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Go over his head??? Really don't know, the way I see it he's turning down your help even after you and others have helped really suggesting he's prepared to let all that go to waste for the sake of ego. Sorry mate not sure what to say, he will need help till he is fully established himself by the sounds of it milky


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He sounds like a proud man... He's already accepted help from you two a probably can't bring himself to accept anymore.... Just tell him you are paying the arrears and be done with it.

You're a good man Milky..... Ugly, but kind hearted


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> He sounds like a proud man... He's already accepted help from you two a probably can't bring himself to accept anymore.... Just tell him you are paying the arrears and be done with it.
> 
> You're a good man Milky..... Ugly, but kind hearted


he says they wont accept it now and they wont accept it from a third party.

He wont tell me how to help him mate.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was trying to say, pride is the downfall of many a man, just take charge milky and you tell him i either help you or "[email protected] you in the asshole" just like the afghan bodybuilder said to the judge lol

Seriously just help him till he's well and truly out of it mate


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Phone the council!!! They won't refuse money, explain the situation and you should be able to help


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Yeah that's what I was trying to say, pride is the downfall of many a man, just take charge milky and you tell him i either help you or "[email protected] you in the asshole" just like the afghan bodybuilder said to the judge lol
> 
> Seriously just help him till he's well and truly out of it mate


I dont know who he is renting off, who to contact or fu*k all mate.

He hasnt even unoacked the bed and now wants to return it to me.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

That lad has had a fvcking run of it. Cant offer any decent advice sorry but feel for the guy really do. Hope someone here can shed some light, good man Milky.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you seen the eviction notice?

May have some info on it, thought eviction notices where ruled by a court, how late was he?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sureno said:


> Have you seen the eviction notice?
> 
> May have some info on it, thought eviction notices where ruled by a court, how late was he?


By the sound of it about 3 weeks mate, he told me he cried in the housing office he was that sick of it all.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

This country is [email protected], I'm not condoning this behaviour but if I had nothing to lose I would go on a right bender and get as much outthe system as I could by what ever means and if I got locked up, that's accommodation sorted but that is just me and I think what he has been through is disgusting!!!


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

What a bloody mess, poor guy.

Dont know what to suggest, perhaps just send him an anonymous brown envelope with cash so he wont know where to return it to.

Sometimes I despair of this country!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2609292 said:


> he says they wont accept it now and they wont accept it from a third party.
> 
> He wont tell me how to help him mate.


Don't know what to suggest bro... All you can do is sit down with him and have a man to man. He doesn't want to be homeless but I suppose its a "man" thing

Force it on him if you have to.... I really feel for the guy you know, its not a meal he's rejecting.... I can understand not unpacking the bed but when it comes to having a roof all bets are off and pride needs to go.

Maybe as the eviction comes closer he'll see sense


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Don't know what to suggest bro... All you can do is sit down with him and have a man to man. He doesn't want to be homeless but I suppose its a "man" thing
> 
> Force it on him if you have to.... I really feel for the guy you know, its not a meal he's rejecting.... I can understand not unpacking the bed but when it comes to having a roof all bets are off and pride needs to go.
> 
> Maybe as the eviction comes closer he'll see sense


He's 250 miles away mate, wish he was nearer.

I would gladly help him if he would help. I dont want to send him cash, to many risks.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

lifes **** at times. unfortunatley you cant help someone who doesnt want help.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> He's 250 miles away mate, wish he was nearer.
> 
> I would gladly help him if he would help. I dont want to send him cash, to many risks.


where abouts m8 ?

should be easy enough to find out who his housing with .


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Have you got an address?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Milky said:


> I dont know who he is renting off, who to contact or fu*k all mate.
> 
> He hasnt even unoacked the bed and now wants to return it to me.


What the heck has happened to him? I must have missed the tale.

If it's the council eviction notice then they must be his landlord, surely? I'd just go in to their offices and put the money down as an anonymous benefactor. I'm sure they can't refuse an offer of payment. Maybe it'll give him breathing space, but maybe he's accepted his fate and has given up trying now & don't want to put himself in a place where he'll next have you to disappoint.

Horrible place to be in at xmas, eh. 

Good on you Milky, you got a kind heart chap.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> What the heck has happened to him? I must have missed the tale.
> 
> If it's the council eviction notice then they must be his landlord, surely? I'd just go in to their offices and put the money down as an anonymous benefactor. I'm sure they can't refuse an offer of payment. Maybe it'll give him breathing space, but maybe he's accepted his fate and has given up trying now & don't want to put himself in a place where he'll next have you to disappoint.
> 
> ...


x2 i say milky for uk-ms member of the year at xmas .


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Words fail me. System is flawed, anyone with half an ounce of common sense or half a brain cell would realise that. Do the council not have a conscience, things like this need to bought to light and addressed.

Its so frustrating to see people abuse the system, when theres people that genuinely need and deserve help and they get treated like this its appalling. It seems he's pretty much stuck in a vicious circle really.

I can emapthise with the whole pride thing, but in reality the sooner he accepts help the sooner he can get back on his feet and be self sufficient again, which is better for everyone.

If he wont accept your money personally, set up a paypal account and if 10-20 of us donate a few quid into a fund for him, then tell him this and frankly if he doesn't accept it alot of people are going to be ****ed off.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cash is difficult to send but I can help too, which I told deep purple but he is proud and I respect him fr that. The system is truly ****ed.


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Although I hate them for their usual spin, how about his local paper? Sounds like he has been treated appallingly by the council and system in general. I've seen similar situations here of people threatened with eviction and a quick spread in the local rag usually gets the council shaking providing they are actually providing a disservice.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am seriously considering a test drive in the new car tomorrow.

Set off early doors and hit him with a surprise assault.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He lives in gravesend.

Gonna have a word with the wife this morning.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky cant believe you've done all that mate you deserve some kind of thank you such a kind man


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I agree with the thing about the local papers. If it really has all gone how hes said it has it needs to be brought to the attention of the public.

Also did he get any weights sent down in the end? He needs to sell ALL his luxuries, he even had a laptop, he needs to sell it. Just untill he gets his benefits sorted then he can slowly get a few more luxuries when hes ready.

How long is it till he can work?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Numb said:


> Words fail me. System is flawed, anyone with half an ounce of common sense or half a brain cell would realise that. Do the council not have a conscience, things like this need to bought to light and addressed.
> 
> Its so frustrating to see people abuse the system, when theres people that genuinely need and deserve help and they get treated like this its appalling. It seems he's pretty much stuck in a vicious circle really.
> 
> ...


this is a good idea. i'd be up for that, but I don't know how we'd get the money out at the other end. the situation he's in, I doubt he's got a paypal account. If you're going to see him Milky, how would you feel about a load os us sending you a cheque for a score?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

This sucks I know I've had a look through his thread a few times and know he's had a hard time recently and just doesn't seen to b able to get a break

If it's a council house would they not be able to get back pay for the money from social if it's through them messing up his money?

And I'm not sure on the idea of someone else paying his rent for him without him knowing because think u would need his rent book .

Although if u do go down there milky u could always ask to see the letter this will give u some info to start with or try and con him into going in and "having a work to see if they will give him a little time extention due to his needs" then he will take everything with him ie letter, rent book, id.

Then when he has them with him take them off him by any means u can and get his rent sorted out 

The only other thing I can think of is if you know his address from when u have sent stuff down b4 ,ring the council and ask if it's there house or if it isn't do they know which housing association it belongs to. Or local letting agents ??

But I'd be happy to give £20-30 quid to help out or even if we chip in for Iceland/asda to do a home delivery with some food for him.

Anyway if u need any help milky drop me a pm


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

aye im up for giving 20-30quid defo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am going to text him today when l have spoke to the wife. I will drive down early doors tomorow and see what we can do to help.

The money isnt an issue, l just hope its not too late.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l point out also that Diggy, Nidge and various others have been a big support to DP, it just seems the bloke cant cut a break.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right peeps, been in touch with DP, got his bank details and am depositing £150 into his bank Monday, hopefully this will keep a roof over his head.

Problem solved for now, lets hope his luck turns round soon.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

How about setting up a paypal or something mate as an xmas present to him from the members of UK-M, wouldnt want someone being on their own as it is for xmas


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Afghan:2610428 said:


> How about setting up a paypal or something mate as an xmas present to him from the members of UK-M, wouldnt want someone being on their own as it is for xmas


Thing is with pay pal they can withhold the money.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont even know you milky but i can easily say without a shadow of a doubt you are a gentleman x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How about we cub together for a hamper..?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> How about we cub together for a hamper..?


aye sounds good, if we cant do it via paypal how then?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> How about we cub together for a hamper..?


Im up for that mate!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Afghan:2610525 said:


> aye sounds good, if we cant do it via paypal how then?


I will collect the cash and sort it if your all ok with that.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't use paypal but I would chip in £20 via bank transfer for a Christmas hamper?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> I will collect the cash and sort it if your all ok with that.


Drop me a PM


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

System is fcuked up, the council are [email protected] to deal with. Sounds like the man is seriously down on his luck, been there myself so i know how it feels. i will gladly chip in for a xmas hamper


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Conscript said:


> I can't use paypal but I would chip in £20 via bank transfer for a Christmas hamper?


FFS seems it's one thing after another for the poor guy, I'm glad I'm not in his council catchment area it sounds like a bunch of fking idiots running the firm!!

I'll send £20 if I can have a bank to send to and get the fella a few mince pies on the go. Knowing him he'll just want a fking 20lb Turkey though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cheers lads, l reckon between us we can get him a bloody good hamper and give him a decent christmas food wise.

Anyone wants to contribute l will forward my address or bank details and l will get something sorted for him.

I hope you know me well enough to trust me with this.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Milky said:


> I will collect the cash and sort it if your all ok with that.


I'm in. If you pm me your details I'll either PayPal you or send a cheque


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PM me your bank details mate and I will transfer the money today.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Milky said:


> Cheers lads, l reckon between us we can get him a bloody good hamper and give him a decent christmas food wise.
> 
> Anyone wants to contribute l will forward my address or bank details and l will get something sorted for him.
> 
> I hope you know me well enough to trust me with this.


Don't think you even have to ask about trust Milky, lets get the man loaded up with shedload of kit for xmas!!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Don't think you even have to ask about trust Milky, lets get the man loaded up with shedload of kit for xmas!!


Exactly. I really feel for this chap, He seems a fantastic bloke though, Hate to see one of our own deep in it.

and milky, a true hero mate!


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Cheers lads, l reckon between us we can get him a bloody good hamper and give him a decent christmas food wise.
> 
> Anyone wants to contribute l will forward my address or bank details and l will get something sorted for him.
> 
> I hope you know me well enough to trust me with this.


Mate PM me your details and ill post you something towards it first thing monday


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AndrewB said:


> Milky how are you going to get the hamper to him? Are you going to drive down before christmas?
> 
> Or possibly order of tesco online and get a few things delivered?


Yeah thinking a big on line shop would be better mate rather than a hamper full of sh*t he doesnt need.

What do you think ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Good idea, make me feel relieved to get a joint veg and a few tinnys in for crimbo. All the money stays in your pocket then.

Shoot me any details, i'll dig out a few bob too. Hell, charity within the UK for a change eh.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Just transferred the money over now mate and like you said in the PM a big xmas shop would be best.

My old dear works for Waitrose so brings home those books with xmas stuff and those hampers are a load of overpriced sh1t :lol:

Top bombing from the forum and hopefully the fella can hit the ground running for the new year :beer:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in too milky. Big shop would be better and you could get it delivered.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Good idea, make me feel relieved to get a joint veg and a few tinnys in for crimbo. All the money stays in your pocket then.
> 
> Shoot me any details, i'll dig out a few bob too. Hell, charity within the UK for a change eh.


Yep it sure does.

I promise he will get every penny spent on him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

AndrewB said:


> Yea i think it would be better to order from tesco online,
> 
> can pick exctally what you (we/ukm) think he would benifit from. Does he have all the facilitys for cooking? Oven,hob,saucepans?


These are things l will find out.

You can get a micro for £30 now a day mate if need be.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

It'll have to be nearer christmas when I get some money but I'll definitely put in for this, fair play Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you let me know what details you want please.

Bank or address, cheers fella's


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tasty said:


> It'll have to be nearer christmas when I get some money but I'll definitely put in for this, fair play Milky.


MAte there is no pressure, dont leave yourself short.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Milky said:


> MAte there is no pressure, dont leave yourself short.


I won't be soon, start a job next week finally! Back at my mums so pay no rent, I'll only **** it up the wall anyway. It'll probably be the most valued present I'll give this christmas!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gonna keep bumping this thread l think.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

PM me your paypal details plz mucka


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bumping again....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Had quite a bit og contact with Guy these last few weeks, I bought him a bed last week and Diggy got him some bedding, he was over the moon, really thought he was on the up.
> 
> Anway the bastard council have now served an eviction notice on him for being £140 behind on his fu*king rent ! He is adamant there is an agenda as the cow in the council informed him he didnt need a bungalow as he wasnt " disabled "
> 
> ...


Put me down for half mate I'll mail you some money across.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Put me down for half mate I'll mail you some money across.


No mate dont be daft, if you want contribute to his mega shop we have decided on doing for him.

Going well so far got over a ton already !


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Ironclad said:


> What the heck has happened to him? I must have missed the tale.
> 
> If it's the council eviction notice then they must be his landlord, surely? I'd just go in to their offices and put the money down as an anonymous benefactor. I'm sure they can't refuse an offer of payment. Maybe it'll give him breathing space, but maybe he's accepted his fate and has given up trying now & don't want to put himself in a place where he'll next have you to disappoint.
> 
> ...


Lets fcukin name and shame the vankers at the Council, name of Council and head of department and get the cnuts on TV.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> No mate dont be daft, if you want contribute to his mega shop we have decided on doing for him.
> 
> Going well so far got over a ton already !


Mate are you sure? The next time he gets a biggish bill I'll swerve it onto the Credit Card for him. How much you looking for mate?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nidge said:


> Mate are you sure? The next time he gets a biggish bill I'll swerve it onto the Credit Card for him. How much you looking for mate?


What ever you want to contribute mate, no one is pressuring anyone.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Back to the top


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice thread with nice people showing great qualities


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

The world is a really fuked up ,its people like Milky and co that make it a better place, i would love to thorw in but im skint myself with xmas coming up etc

Just wanted to drop in on the thread and say, u guys are awsome people


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> The world is a really fuked up ,its people like Milky and co that make it a better place, i would love to thorw in but im skint myself with xmas coming up etc
> 
> Just wanted to drop in on the thread and say, u guys are aswome poeple


No worries mate, thanks for the sentiment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> He's 250 miles away mate, wish he was nearer.
> 
> I would gladly help him if he would help. I dont want to send him cash, to many risks.


I might be a bit late with this, havent read the whole thread, you can go to a paypoint and get ukash voucher/code for however much money you want for free, then either post him a latter with the code and amount on it, he can collect from any paypoint. Free to send money like this and dead easy


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

willsy said:


> I might be a bit late with this, havent read the whole thread, you can go to a paypoint and get ukash voucher/code for however much money you want for free, then either post him a latter with the code and amount on it, he can collect from any paypoint. Free to send money like this and dead easy


Got his bank details mate.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

send me your bank details Milky and i will transfer what i can on Tuesday, am pretty skint myself but he deserves a break so will send some over when i get some in. :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> send me your bank details Milky and i will transfer what i can on Tuesday, am pretty skint myself but he deserves a break so will send some over when i get some in. :thumb:


Again, dont leave yourself short mate, every penny will be spent on him so dont stretch yourself to much.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right peeps,

Rent paid and DP is a happy chap.

Thanks for everyone who has chipped in towards the "hamper"


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

will be tomorrow, got your pm cheers mate.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

This topic sends shivers down my spine in a good way, ive followed the story and all i have to say is ive never come across such a supportive community, milky and co - absolute gents! i have full respect for you guys!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just bumping this for extra views

and ill pm tomorrow to send some money milky


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

its a fking disgrace.

having to deal with benefits regarding my gfs ms i know just how bad the fkers can be. send ur details mate ill chuck a 5er in


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milky said:


> Right peeps,
> 
> Rent paid and DP is a happy chap.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who has chipped in towards the "hamper"


I'll swerve you that money over on Wednesday mate I didn't get time to go to the bank yesterday.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bumping for more views

and to get any more donations


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

WOAH! i truely dont know actually what to say.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to have you back man, I hope everything gets sorted for you and Xmas is chilled.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Money sent Milky :thumb: Its only a tenner im afraid as payday sucked ass but wanted to contribute.

Deeppurple - Charity begins at home mate and this is home to alot of us, so accept it and enjoy it and one day you will be back on your feet and will be able to possibley help someone else out in your situation. All the best buddy.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

not back bro, text milky a while ago actually i was going to pop on. at me misses place and she had a bit of web going so i am using it quickly looking on here.

all i can say is milky, god bless. the man has been a godsend as of recent.

i am overwhelmed by this thread. i really dont know what to say! i shall have some access on my dongle soon. uncle is topping up for me. until then, take care everyone.

dp x

ps - if anybody does need to get hold of me for some reason, please just message milky and im sure he wont mind contacting me. however i dont want nobody asking for personal stuff!!! except a select few who know who what are already.

x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gutted he rumbled us. Would have been a nice surprise for him.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Milky, shoot me your bank details and I'll drop a wee bit in it too.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> WOAH! i truely dont know actually what to say.


You don't have to say anything mate just enjoy it.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

bumping again

milky sending u a pm now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> bumping again
> 
> milky sending u a pm now


Got it mate cheers.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DP has informed me he hasnt got a cooker today. Think that wil be priority, told him the score and to get looking.

No point in filing his cupboard with food and sod all to cook it on.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky,

no idea how I missed this one mate. Gutted to be honest that I have only just picked up on this one, however can you PM me your bank details and I'll get something popped over as son as I get back out of the house and to the bank (am ill right now).

The guy just doesn't get a break, although hopefully now his housing is more secure.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Get one of those George foreman type things?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironclad said:


> Get one of those George foreman type things?


Bloody good idea that mate !!!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Something like this would be handy?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000YQ2RDS/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1/275-5857523-8864442?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=16QYMMX8SFZYZTSRKY8E&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_i=B000Y1CWGK


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate thats fu*king perfect !!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you buy it I'll give you half, £45 tonight into wives account?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Conscript said:


> Something like this would be handy?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000YQ2RDS/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1/275-5857523-8864442?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_r=16QYMMX8SFZYZTSRKY8E&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_i=B000Y1CWGK


Just texted him to have a look at it mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Conscript said:


> If you buy it I'll give you half, £45 tonight into wives account?


We have more than enough in the fund mate, cheers tho.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> We have more than enough in the fund mate, cheers tho.


I'd like to mate, I've been on the bones of my ass before but I was lucky to have (only just though) people to give enough support to give me a second chance in life.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Conscript said:


> I'd like to mate, I've been on the bones of my ass before but I was lucky to have (only just though) people to give enough support to give me a second chance in life.


Its your shout mate honestly. Lets see if he wants it first.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah best check he wants it first... :lol: ...Just sent £45 into Mrs Milkys account!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Quick update to let you know where your money id going.

DP has found s fridge freezer down his way for £75 so popping that in his bank for him tomorow. looking for a decent cooker for him, should be a bit left to top up the fridge so he csn use the bloody cooker !!

He has plenty of utensils etc so he tells me so things are rolling along nicely.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Lovely to see things are taking shape here, great effort from everyone so far and let me know if we need anymore Milky and I'll flick another score over for the pot!!

If you pm me his address I'll send him another tub of protein to keep him going for a while. I've got about 15kg lying about so one 5lb tub won't hurt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Lovely to see things are taking shape here, great effort from everyone so far and let me know if we need anymore Milky and I'll flick another score over for the pot!!
> 
> If you pm me his address I'll send him another tub of protein to keep him going for a while. I've got about 15kg lying about so one 5lb tub won't hurt


Cheers mate, will dig it out for you.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Money is on it's way to you mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another update...

DP has sourced a fridge freezer and a cooker now, transfered him some money over today, going to transfer some more on Monday

Fridge was £80

Cooker was £100.

He still has roughly £60 left.

He is over the moon people, thank you all.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

just caught up with this

good to see it coming together a bit for him

well done so far people !!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

right people...

DP has bought with the money a very tidy cooker and a smaty fridge freezer.

I am also about to forward him the rest of the funds ( approx £70 ) so he can get round to Tesco express and put some food in afore mentioned fridge.

He is OVER the moon, he has sent me pics of the fridge and cooker if anyone wants to see them let me know.

I think we have all done him proud TBH.... really hope this is the start of his life getting back on track.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad we could help him out!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

expletive said:


> Glad we could help him out!


Me too mate.

Its incredible how he got to this.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Good news, sometimes a little breathing space is all you need. Well done everyone. 

All the best DP


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

fellow brothers. i have returned for 5 minutes!!!!

firstly, i just noticed milkys mentioned i got a cooker and fridge freezer now! but im going to say again...i got a bloody cooker and fridge freezer!

its amazing....i turn the oven on and it gets warm!! ive established a good friendship with him so far, he's boiled me some water and shared a few jokes! im a bit worried about Mr Oven's sexuality though as he keeps telling me he likes lots of meat inside him....

On the other end, the fridge freezer is just rude. I talk to the p**ck and all he does is hum at me and the freezer does give off a real cold stare.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

aside from those appauling jokes, id like again to thank people.

im going to tesco tonight to buy my first cooked meal!!!! its going to be a bloody huge 6 egg omlette with lots of cheese.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> aside from those appauling jokes, id like again to thank people.
> 
> im going to tesco tonight to buy my first cooked meal!!!! its going to be a bloody huge 6 egg omlette with lots of cheese.


Glad things are looking up for you mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Its things like this that make UK-M the board it is.

Well done everyone, and glad it is working out for you at long last DP.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Be sure to check out freecycle. People are always getting rid of stuff they don't need. Always good stuff one there!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hope u have had some more hot meals today mate

will soon be back to full strenth

day by day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to let you all know he is now living on omellete's and in a much better position thanks to you guys...

Well done people...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Milky said:


> Just to let you all know he is now living on omellete's and in a much better position thanks to you guys...
> 
> Well done people...


haha its true!! ive been living off eggs since the start of the week!!!! 6 eggs lasts 2 days (well the first night it didnt as i had a 6 egg omlette!!) and only costs 1.80 a pop!!! so omlette with beans, spagetti hoops, sandwich.....i reckon this dough is going to last me a good couple of weeks!!!

thankyou ever so much people. especially milky and diggy x


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> haha its true!! ive been living off eggs since the start of the week!!!! 6 eggs lasts 2 days (well the first night it didnt as i had a 6 egg omlette!!) and only costs 1.80 a pop!!! so omlette with beans, spagetti hoops, sandwich.....i reckon this dough is going to last me a good couple of weeks!!!
> 
> thankyou ever so much people. especially milky and diggy x


Keep up the updates mate, Always cheers me up after a ****ty day at work to see an update from you!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice to see you in gud spirits lad, bout time u caught a break. This is the reason y i wud not join any other forum. The people are so sincere an look after each other well proud to b a member


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

thankyou to lunaticsamurai who dropped me off literally a fridge full of eggs....! legend


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> thankyou to lunaticsamurai who dropped me off literally a fridge full of eggs....! legend


Your welcome brother. Nice to finally meet you.

Its a fcuking sorry state of affairs to be honest and i wish i could help you out with other stuff, but 120 eggs, 16pints of milk a loaf of bread and a box of weetabix should see you for a while. Like i said to you today, try and let things go over your head and don't think to deep about the sh1t in life, things can only get better and if they don't, well you have us lot, we won't see you go wrong.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your welcome brother. Nice to finally meet you.
> 
> Its a fcuking sorry state of affairs to be honest and i wish i could help you out with other stuff, but 120 eggs, 16pints of milk a loaf of bread and a box of weetabix should see you for a while. Like i said to you today, try and let things go over your head and don't think to deep about the sh1t in life, things can only get better and if they don't, well you have us lot, we won't see you go wrong.


You sir are a ****in legend.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

deeppurple said:


> haha its true!! ive been living off eggs since the start of the week!!!! 6 eggs lasts 2 days (well the first night it didnt as i had a 6 egg omlette!!) and only costs 1.80 a pop!!! so omlette with beans, spagetti hoops, sandwich.....i reckon this dough is going to last me a good couple of weeks!!!
> 
> thankyou ever so much people. especially milky and diggy x


Dude, it was my absolute pleasure just glad you are warm at night.

Also lets not forget everyone else here that helped in their own way, whether money, food (I have read ahead and seen what LS has done) or stuff for the house, you all know who you are. Proud to be a member of UK-M right now.

Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Your welcome brother. Nice to finally meet you.
> 
> Its a fcuking sorry state of affairs to be honest and i wish i could help you out with other stuff, but 120 eggs, 16pints of milk a loaf of bread and a box of weetabix should see you for a while. Like i said to you today, try and let things go over your head and don't think to deep about the sh1t in life, things can only get better and if they don't, well you have us lot, we won't see you go wrong.


X2 on what Nidge said - ****ing legend. repped


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> thankyou to lunaticsamurai who dropped me off literally a fridge full of eggs....! legend


Mate I've got some bedding here if you want it mate? It consists of a quilt with a quilt cover, some quilt covers and pillows. If you want them I'll drop them in the post for you.


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry I missed the collection, gutted as I followed the other thread.

Glad things are picking up for you DP and reps to everyone who did help out. Awesome forum and a heart warming read.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Was just having a look in here to see if there's any updates

Hope things are still getting better with you D.P and ur still eating good

If u need anything just let us know


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He texted me yesterday mate.

He is going for DLA and may be entitled to a government grant. Fingers crossed for him..

Lunatic filled his fridge for him and l poped another £30 in his bank for him last week.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey all, middle of the night, in agony (wisdom tooth is rotten and needs pulling out but they wouldnt pull out just before christmas....and the dentist is shut and theres no emergency 24 hour dentists around here!)

got a chance to come online so i thought id wish everyone a belated christmas and hope you all have a happy new year x


----------



## Burnah (Jun 13, 2010)

Just read the whole thread, the system is a disgrace 

I read a few forums (never post though, apart from the few on here) and have never seen the community help out like this! I think its great, and respect to all you guys. Makes me happy to know there are so many good people around.



deeppurple said:


> hey all, middle of the night, in agony (wisdom tooth is rotten and needs pulling out but they wouldnt pull out just before christmas....and the dentist is shut and theres no emergency 24 hour dentists around here!)


Hope you get that pulled soon as possible dp and all the best to you in the future.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy christmas to you aswell, ouch not nice! Hope you fare better next year mate!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> hey all, middle of the night, in agony (wisdom tooth is rotten and needs pulling out but they wouldnt pull out just before christmas....and the dentist is shut and theres no emergency 24 hour dentists around here!)
> 
> got a chance to come online so i thought id wish everyone a belated christmas and hope you all have a happy new year x


Sorry to hear your suffering mate with the old Wisdom tooth, I hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing worse than toothache mate......

How long before they can pull it ?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've just stumbled across this thread, and DP's situation....

First and foremost it's good to hear things are picking up for him, it's hard to imagine what he's been through this year.

Secondly, you guys are a bunch of fcuking legends, I don't think I've ever known anything like it, everyone of you involved deserve a medal.

Gestures like the ones made here restore my faith in mankind.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Dux said:


> I've just stumbled across this thread, and DP's situation....
> 
> First and foremost it's good to hear things are picking up for him, it's hard to imagine what he's been through this year.
> 
> ...


Bro honestly; i ****in respect every1 very highly on this thread man...

it goes to show us meatheaded gearheads are nice people...

We honestly need to all put money together and start a campaign for seats in parliment...

MILKY for PRIME MINISTER any1....

hahahaha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey peeps. i agree there are some people on this board whove helped me in pretty dark times, life is slightly better now! i really thank them

christmas was still pretty poo lol! i had the frikkin salvation army asking if i wanted a package...:s

im actually going to be dead cheeky and honest here, if it offends anyone, its not intended. its what i genuinely think i need to get my life going back on track.

i DESPERATELY need

-some chrome/iron whatever olympic plates. whether they be 1.25, 2.5, 5, 10, 20 whatever. my father kindly got me a couple of plates for christmas and I have so much drive to get back into training i want to start again before the drive fizzles...because when it fizzles you guys know how tricky it can be to get into frame of mind again. due to my aspergers the plates MUST be in a pair i cannot stand singles for some reason lol.

-a barbell. doesnt have to have high capacity, 250kg will do for now. i think if i restart i won't be hitting that for a good few months.

-finally, i dont know if this is allowed on the forum but it isnt a roid so i thought id ask....i need clen urgently, i am gaining fat so quick....i dont know how when i dont eat much!!!!

this is cheeky yes, but life must get back on track at some point, being new year and all i thought id ask.

i hope you are all well, happy new year, ill try to get back online soon.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

DEEP...good to see u back online.

so how was xmas i know u said poo but did u do anything nice? and u best have took the sally up on there offer haha

were abouts do u live?? if u dont want to say on here send me a pm .it doesnt need to be an exact street name just a rough area 

hows the food situ?? u still eating ok ?? u got food??

hope theres a little light at the far end of the tunnel. an remember NEXT YEAR WILL BE BETTER !!!!!!!

have a good new year pal !! hell you can even have a hug haha


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

ive got little food but enough to keep me ticking over for a couple of days.

and i hope you are right that this year is better 

x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> ive got little food but enough to keep me ticking over for a couple of days.
> 
> and i hope you are right that this year is better
> 
> x


you need anything ??? even if its some eggs and tuna?

and course its going to be better


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> you need anything ??? even if its some eggs and tuna?
> 
> and course its going to be better


hi mate, firstly tuna. urggggh! haha, sorry. hate tuna 

secondly it would be very hard to post eggs. as much as i love them 

HOPE YOU ARE ALL HAVING A FANTASTIC START TO THE NEW YEAR

X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ill send it and u will be gratefull haha

was just trying to think of what u could keep and wouldnt go off too quick , and yeah dont think it would be best to post the eggs but i suppose if i do 6 at a time they would be nicely scrambled for when they get to u ready for cooking haha

but seriously could get u an asda , tesco or iceland delivery or something ??


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Take it a day at a time mate and remember this fact, Luck changes!!!


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

f*cking 3rd tomorrow!

dentist re opens! and i am ringing them at 9.01 to beg them to sort this tooth out.

pull the f*cker out. damn i don't care if i have to shag a cat in order for them to pull their finger out! rotten wisdom tooth is OWEEE!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> f*cking 3rd tomorrow!
> 
> dentist re opens! and i am ringing them at 9.01 to beg them to sort this tooth out.
> 
> pull the f*cker out. damn i don't care if i have to shag a cat in order for them to pull their finger out! rotten wisdom tooth is OWEEE!


Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hope its sorted asap mate. Good luck for this year, things will get better im sure!!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hope you are now pain free and 1 tooth less in ur mouth


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

they didnt remove it, in the end they drilled it right out and filled it (leaving the shell).

im actually in agony.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> they didnt remove it, in the end they drilled it right out and filled it (leaving the shell).
> 
> im actually in agony.


what so u still n pain with it ???

if so ring them up and tell them u want something doing about it, dont let them fob u off


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

deeppurple said:


> they didnt remove it, in the end they drilled it right out and filled it (leaving the shell).
> 
> im actually in agony.


They did root canal mate by the sounds of it?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He hasnt had it pulled yet chaps, he had to pay and had no money, caught me at a bad time to help him out as well so bit gutted.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

is he still in pain with it milky??

if he has been this week and paid for it and its still not sorted out the problem txt him and tell him to go back because once u hav payed they should sort it out

do u know if he went private or nhs? i guessing he went nhs cause its would be £100s to get a root canal done private


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey chaps, sorry i havent been on for a while . normal excuse!!

i havent had a root canal no, they are seriously adamant about saving the tooth,

the hole was in the outside of my tooth and could not be seen nor brushed. due to being a wisdom tooth it near enough touches the cheek at all times.

procedure 1 - they drilled out the side of the tooth AND some gum too as the rot had progressed just below gum line. they drilled as close to the pulp as possible without breaking through it, and then filled it. This failed. This was only band 1, £17 which i thought was a bargain. Oh and it was only £17 due to an emergency dental appointment, or it would of been band 2.

procedure(s) 2 (i call this procedures as it was done over 2 sessions) - even if theres a bit of tooth between the rot and pulp, even when drilled out you can get something called ''irreversable puplasummineydoodly''...they drilled the side again and put this anti septic stuff in that ABSOLUTELY STANK and shoved loads in the hole then filled it. they then drilled into the top of the tooth....with a tool that can only be described as a jackhammer...it made your whole head vibrate to the point of making you feel sick!! when he got to the top he shoved more antiseptic in too. He said if this fails then its root canal or extraction. Of course this has failed. I only got charged again for 2 band 1's, £34 again which i think was a bargain and left me broke!!!

So i am in constant f*cking pain, the NHS won't help because im ''not on a means tested benefit'' so i have to pay. Also, the pain IS SO MUCH WORSE when you lie down to sleep, I have to sit up sleeping at the moment! And since I don't have a couch i have to fold the mattress against the floor and wall and sleep like that haha. Its not as uncomfortable as you might think.

Now this is whats really f*cking me off bigtime......

I'd prefer a root canal as wisdom tooth extraction can cause problems, like severe infections and dry socket. I hate dentists. I've had to have numerous injections over the past few weeks, and I've cried with every single one. If they put some test in that needle and let me put it in my arm, it would be happy days!!! Anyway....

Root canal....It will be band 1 for consultation and x ray (even though theyve got an x ray of my mouth it needs to be updated!!!) Band 2 for the treatment which is £47 and band 3 (£204) which is for a crown (im allergic to the standard crown material the other crown i already have had to be made out of some gold thingy). So.... add £17, £47 and £204 together. If your number comes to the same as mind i hope youre appauled how someone in my current situation is supposed to get this.

Because of this, I've got to go for extraction. Which is band 1 and 2, not 3.

The only way I could get free dental treatment is falsify one of those forms, but they will find out and youll have to then pay £100 on top of the treatment costs.

Thankyou NHS!!

Oh ps....and if anyone wonders why some of my teeth went funny....i couldnt afford a decent toothpaste for ages, i was getting cheap crap stuff. so it is true....good toothpaste makes a world of difference, remember that kiddiwinks!

Much love, DP X


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

alright mate my 1st thing id do would be to ring around and see if you can find an nhs dentist as it doesnt sound like these gang of d1cks are, or if they are there all about the money!!!!

as i have said before i went with the same thing (the very back wisdom tooth had started to rot cause cant clean an is always touching gum)

i went in they had to do a check up which was £18 i think ,if i needed any treatment this would then come off that cost

i went in and she said she didnt know if they would be able to get it out without it breaking so i had 2 choices i could either let her try and hope it was ok and it came out ,or if it didnt she would try and book me in as soon as poss but i could be in pain till the apointment came up

Or

she could just book me in at the hospital to get it took out because it would be an operation.

i asked what she thought and she said she thought she could get it out, so i said ok and she went ahead and it took a while and a lot of forcing but managed to get it out i think the total for this was £19 for the check up which came of the cost then i think £28 on the day (it was around £50 total any way )

i have had a root canal treatment dont through the same dentist on a front tooth . the same thing it was 18 for the check up then that came of the cost of treatment

i went the 1st time she did a quick check some x-rays, the drilled the back of my crown out then used some little files to get the root out , the tooth was then backed with anti biotic gause and i had to go back a week later

wen i went back she took the gause out and did some more mauling about then put in some sort of filler strands to pack the whole in my tooth till it was full then melted the plastics and then filled it smooth and filed the back smooth

BUT I ONLY PAYED ONCE EVEN THO I WENT MORE THAN ONCE BECUASE IT WAS STILL TO DO WITH THE SAME TREATMENT

ill try and take a pic of my treatment plan ,if you can see it propper ill type up the relevent bits were it says about this cause i dont think you should be paying money after money after money cause they want you to keep trying diff things out under there advice


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hope this can be read i just scanned it


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> alright mate my 1st thing id do would be to ring around and see if you can find an nhs dentist as it doesnt sound like these gang of d1cks are, or if they are there all about the money!!!!
> 
> as i have said before i went with the same thing (the very back wisdom tooth had started to rot cause cant clean an is always touching gum)
> 
> ...


they arent trying to pull one on me. they want to save the tooth. i already have a gold crown 2 teeth in front of the wisdom tooth, and root canals do fail. USUALLY 10-15 years you will have to have the tooth out. so theyre thinking if they canal that or extract it 20 years down the line ill be missing teeth from one side of me mush which will be a pain to chew in your 40s...which i did agree in.

the 1st appointment was emergency so its £17 flat, but i do believe if you go back for a crown it doesnt come under emergency treatment. emergency treatment is mainly based to stop severe pain or problems (ie infection). i doubt the NHS being in so much doubt would give out gold crowns for free. the only reason i got the gold crown in 2008 was becase as i said im allergic to the standard metal whatever it is, and also my mother had just died so for a couple of weeks i was on benefit (i was self employed on construction)...back then you could get FREE healthcare on near enough any jobcentre benefit.

that NHS thingy you posted also shows i dont qualify, i am on Contribution ESA not Income Based . You MUST be on a means tested benefit for free healthcare.

if i take several neurofen or however you spell it every hour or so im pretty good anyway, the pains only a dull ache then and bearable x


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are still in pain with this, it makes me sick how some other less scrupulous people (parasites) would have just falsified a claim. And gotten away with it and probably several other things the same week and rented their council flat out for £xxxx a month and had ivf for free so they coukd havd more kids to claim more benefits etc. I've got one like that but its ok at the mo, dentist wouldn't pull it as it needs a crown - repeat business. I haven't been back since. That was '05


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> they arent trying to pull one on me. they want to save the tooth. i already have a gold crown 2 teeth in front of the wisdom tooth, and root canals do fail. USUALLY 10-15 years you will have to have the tooth out. so theyre thinking if they canal that or extract it 20 years down the line ill be missing teeth from one side of me mush which will be a pain to chew in your 40s...which i did agree in.
> 
> the 1st appointment was emergency so its £17 flat, but i do believe if you go back for a crown it doesnt come under emergency treatment. emergency treatment is mainly based to stop severe pain or problems (ie infection). i doubt the NHS being in so much doubt would give out gold crowns for free. the only reason i got the gold crown in 2008 was becase as i said im allergic to the standard metal whatever it is, and also my mother had just died so for a couple of weeks i was on benefit (i was self employed on construction)...back then you could get FREE healthcare on near enough any jobcentre benefit.
> 
> ...


yeah it was just showing as well the thing about if you have payed for the start of the treatment u shouldnt have to keep paying for loads of things yeah i guess u will have to pay for the gold crown but shouldnt be paying for muli sets of xrays,check-ups

maybe ask can they refair you to another dentist to see what they think or tell them u just want this tooth taking out ( if you in pain with it now and its going to cost a load of money u dont have or cant get i think id just get it pulled out seeing that its not really used and it will stop the pain and cost . and then worry about it in the future when ur on ur feet again)

and i went in and got an emergency appointment with mine and then when i went the next time they just carried on with the work . yeah u will still pay the 17 cause it was an emergeny app but u shouldnt pay for and more check ups ,xrays again cause they have already done them

or if u dont want to confront them go c.a.b and ask them what can be done they might have some info, they might be able to give advice on other issues as well while ur there


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

i need eric clapton in my life


----------

